# Steering Cable Honda HSS1332A



## hubilado (Jan 19, 2016)

I've recently acquired a Honda HSS1332A snow blower and promptly backed it into a wall and broke a steering lever. I got a replacement part and thought (since I've worked on my motorbikes for years) that I could simply replace the handle/perch assembly (it comes as a unit) and be back in business in no time....well, not so fast as it seems. I've not been able to see how to disassemble the cable from the perch and have taken my time because the entire assembly is made of plastic and I don't want to put too much pressure on the cable/perch end and make matters worse. I've checked the owners and shop manuals without any luck. Anybody have a clue how to do this....?




























Edit.. after looking at the way the cable attaches to the machine housing, I'm now thinking I need to take the cable loose there releasing the tension so I can remove the other end from the broken lever at the perch...this making more sense?


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

If you look inside the replacement part hole, do you see any clues as to how the cable attaches to the handle assembly?


----------



## hubilado (Jan 19, 2016)

SnowG said:


> If you look inside the hole, do you see any clues as to how the cable attaches to the handle assembly?


Yes, it's a typical baton end that one commonly sees with cables. The problem is that it's not possible to release the cable tension at the perch to remove the baton OR, at least, I've not been able to figure out how to without breaking the hub pictured above.

That's why I now suspect that I need to take the cable loose from the other end to relieve the tension.....but just not sure. 

I love Honda, but at least in my frame of reference this is strange.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hubilado said:


> Edit.. after looking at the way the cable attaches to the machine housing, I'm now thinking I need to take the cable loose there releasing the tension so I can remove the other end from the broken lever at the perch...this making more sense?


I had a good discussion of this with our tech guy who's in the process of finalizing the shop manual. He's getting me some images/CAD art that will explain the details

The short version is to loosen the two lock nuts where the cable passes through the frame; there's a slot in the frame for the narrow, inner part of the cable to drop down, which will then allow enough slack in the outer jacket to let you disconnect the crimped ball at the lever end of the cable. 

Stand by, hope to have the images in a couple of hours.


----------



## hubilado (Jan 19, 2016)

THANK YOU Robert! I was kinda on that track, but greatly appreciate the help! Any chance I can get a hold of that Shop manual when it's finished? I don't live exactly at the end of the road in Northern New Mexico, but I can see it from here; there's no authorized Honda Snow Blower repair place near me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hubilado said:


> THANK YOU Robert! I was kinda on that track, but greatly appreciate the help! Any chance I can get a hold of that Shop manual when it's finished? I don't live exactly at the end of the road in Northern New Mexico, but I can see it from here; there's no authorized Honda Snow Blower repair place near me.


Yes, Honda will offer them for sale (paper copies) as soon as they are complete. I don't have an ETA, sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hubilado said:


> THANK YOU Robert! I was kinda on that track,


You've got mail. Our tech guy in pubs knocked out a nice procedure I can send you...just need your email.


----------



## hubilado (Jan 19, 2016)

Quick update: thanks to Robert ([email protected]), I got the information I needed and was able to fix the broken lever by removing the old perch/lever combination and releasing the cable tension (thanks Robert) so I could exchange with a new perch/lever. All's good again and she's work'n like a champ! This is the first time I've used this forum and I'm impressed, thanks!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] is a huge asset to the Honda community. He's helped me from everything from a SB inquiry to even a oddball question I had with my Honda Genset. If Rob's Boss is reading this ;-0, he deserves the praise

:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> You've got mail. Our tech guy in pubs knocked out a nice procedure I can send you...just need your email.


i need this too, Robert, unless it has already been posted here. I have the same problem with a hss928.

thanks.
are the manuals available yet? i already have the shop manuals for all the HS models.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this procedure with pictures should be posted here somewhere. the dealer told me today that this is a common problem.

the part ( steering handle ) is only $9.95 but looks complicated to replace.


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i need this too, Robert, unless it has already been posted here. I have the same problem with a hss928.
> 
> thanks.
> are the manuals available yet? i already have the shop manuals for all the HS models.


 think this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Claude (Jan 17, 2018)

Good day all,

I am having the same issue. can someone send me the pictures on how to replace the handle.

Thank you,

Claude


----------



## UPCat (Feb 5, 2018)

I have just broken the right side steering lever on my 1332 as well. I tried looking on line and it doesn't look like the part is available. One dealer said it was discontinued. How is this possible? The blower is only a year old. Please help!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

UPCat said:


> I have just broken the right side steering lever on my 1332 as well. I tried looking on line and it doesn't look like the part is available. One dealer said it was discontinued. How is this possible? The blower is only a year old. Please help!


they are available at the dealer. $9.95.


----------



## UPCat (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply. I was searching under the HS1332 and not the HSS1332. I found the part and ordered it. It now looks like the entire assembly may come with it as there were multiple parts for the handle assembly all grouped together on the parts diagram. Each individual part along with the entire grouping all showed a new part number that replaced all of the parts individually as well as the group (all the same #). I hope that makes sense. My next question is whether or not the Honda Manual on the Amazon site (which is where the Honda page directed me) includes the procedure on how to swap the handle out. 

The fact that the previous HS1332 handle is discontinued worries me that maybe this handle will be discontinued as well. I ordered two as I'm sure this will happen again. 

Any help on the manual details would help.

Thanks!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

UPCat said:


> T
> 
> The fact that the previous HS1332 handle is discontinued worries me that maybe this handle will be discontinued as well. I ordered two as I'm sure this will happen again.
> 
> ...


So, some models of the HS1332 came with steering capability ? I thought that was only on the HSS models.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

UPCat said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I was searching under the HS1332 and not the HSS1332. I found the part and ordered it. It now looks like the entire assembly may come with it as there were multiple parts for the handle assembly all grouped together on the parts diagram. Each individual part along with the entire grouping all showed a new part number that replaced all of the parts individually as well as the group (all the same #). I hope that makes sense. My next question is whether or not the Honda Manual on the Amazon site (which is where the Honda page directed me) includes the procedure on how to swap the handle out.
> 
> The fact that the previous HS1332 handle is discontinued worries me that maybe this handle will be discontinued as well. I ordered two as I'm sure this will happen again.
> 
> ...


the new manual has a couple pages devoted to this. there are a couple other threads on this topic here if you use the search section in the honda forums.

also, did you just break the handle? if so you do not have to replace the whole thing. i changed just the handle part in about 20 minutes since i did not have to disconnect the cable at the handlebar end. the procedure is explained in the other thread or in the manual. 

basically all you have to do is go underneath and loosen the lock nut where the cable is attached to the chassis so you have some free play at the top. then you just have to unsnap the broken handle out and snap the new handle in.

for me, being an amateur, it was fairly easy. i'll try to find the title of that thread and report back.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

check out this thread "need help replacing right side clutch handle for track on HSS928"

same thing as yours.


----------



## UPCat (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for all the help! I ended up ordering the service manual from Honda's Amazon page. I'll also poke around to see what info I can gather. The blower is up at the family cabin in the U.P. of Michigan right now and I'm in Chicago. I'll be back up in a couple weeks with parts in hand (hopefully) and will complete the fix. 

Also, as a side note this blower is an absolute monster! I was going through snow that was even with the top of the bucket and sometimes over that hasn't been touched all season. The Honda chugged along at a slow creep without any issue and took the surface down to bare ground. Awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

RIT333 said:


> So, some models of the HS1332 came with steering capability ? I thought that was only on the HSS models.


You are correct; only the newer (> 2015) *HSS *models have steering control levers, which individually release drive power to left or right side (track/wheel).


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You are correct; only the newer (> 2015) *HSS *models have steering control levers, which individually release drive power to left or right side (track/wheel).


Steering Control and Auger Height Control, two of the best features added to a great snow blower for us Yanks, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

jrom said:


> Steering Control and Auger Height Control, two of the best features added to a great snow blower for us Yanks, thanks!


And proudly built at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, NC. It is quite impressive...


----------



## johnd (Nov 10, 2013)

I am also looking for illustrated instruction on replacing this lever. I purchased the assembly but can't figure out how to remove and replace. Thanks for any help here.


----------



## hubilado (Jan 19, 2016)

I found what I needed in the Service Manual. There are links here in this forum on where those can be obtained. One thing I learned....take plenty of time when installing to adjust the turning brake.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Another case where the Honda engineers make something where you need a "special" tool for a simple job. It may be possible to use a small screwdriver to push in tabs to release the end part that goes into main body of lever.

But like I mentioned in a previous post this may not be necessary if you only need to replace the lever only. Just remove the remnants of the broken lever and just plug in new lever after releasing the cable tension so you can install the cable end into the new lever and lock into place.

If you put machine in service position on nose ( the Honda shop manual does not mention this. ) It is much easier to do this procedure.

There is a video on you-tube on doing this but it is horrible. I may have to start making videos . I learn much easier from videos than reading instructions in a shop manual.


----------

